# Loader hydraulics help for 464



## Sean (Aug 20, 2011)

Can anyone explain where and how to hook the hydaulics for a BushHog loader to a IH 464? 

Pics would be great! 

Currently they are run to the rear hookups and controlled by the two controls on the right side of the seat (when sitting on it). We would like to get the controls that were supposed to be on the tower arm and run the hoses properly.


----------

